# Vegetarian Meat Loaf



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Here's another vegetarian loaf which is lower in fat than Avi's loaf as it doesn't contain cheese:2 eggs (or 1/2 cup Egg Beaters)1 tablespoon soy sauce12 ounces firm tofu3/4 cup chopped walnuts1 packet onion soup mix1 teaspoon oil1 1/2 cups onion, chopped1 stalk celery2 cups mushrooms1 teaspoon oregano1 teaspoon basil1 teaspoon ground cumin1 1/2 cups bread crumbs, seasoned1. Mix eggs, soy sauce, tofu and onion soup mix together in blender. Add walnuts and blend until smooth.2. Saute vegetables until onions are transparent (add other diced veggies if you wish -- peppers, carrots, etc.). Add herbs/spices while vegetables are frying.3. Mix blender ingredients, cook vegetables & bread crumbs together in a large bowl.4. Preheat oven to 350F. Press loaf into a greased loaf pan and bake for 45 minutes. Let cool slightly. Turn loaf out and slice.This recipe is from the Veggies Unite! website at http://www.vegweb.com According to my Cooking Light software, if you make the loaf six servings each serving is: Calories 323, Total fat 15g (sat=2g, mono=4g, poly=8g), Cholesterol=63mg, Total Carb=33g, Fiber=5g, Protein=17g, Sodium=1580mg, Calcium=141mg, Iron=6mg.------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------

